# Happy Thanksgiving to everyone!!!



## Fabiola (Nov 21, 2012)

..................


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Nov 21, 2012)

Hope everybody has a wonderful and thankful Thanksgiving day!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 21, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone and drive safely!


----------



## Pumpkinman (Nov 21, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving!!!!!!


----------



## Julie (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## ffemt128 (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving. Time to start the day of travels.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone.

Anybody making a Drunken Turkey or are all of you just practicing being drunken turkeys?

Check this out. If you have ever made beer can chicken, the next step is the drunken turkey!
http://drunkenturkey.com/drunken-turkey.html


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 22, 2012)

grapeman said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone.
> 
> Anybody making a Drunken Turkey or are all of you just practicing being drunken turkeys?
> 
> ...


 
Rich, I have actually been making turkeys like this for the last 8 years. Ever since I did my first beer can chicken, I've been doing turkeys like this. This is by far the best turkey I ever had. Better then smoking or deep frying. The trick is, your grill has to be high enough to fit the turkey. I set the grill at the lowest setting. The funny part is it only takes about an hour longer to do a 22 lb turkey than it does a regular size chicken. I use fresh apple cider instead of beer.


----------



## grapeman (Nov 22, 2012)

I cetainly need to check this out one of these days! I may practice on one of those 49 cent a pound turkeys they had.


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 22, 2012)

grapeman said:


> I cetainly need to check this out one of these days! I may practice on one of those 49 cent a pound turkeys they had.


 
Those are the only turkeys I ever buy. I don't see any dfference in those over others. I coat the entire bird inside and out with olive oil and season it with whatever I have. My grill has three burners and I shut the one off directly under the bird to avoid any flare up.
I had this SS unit made and just pour the cider/beer in it and set the turkey on it.


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Nov 22, 2012)

Have a Happy and Healthy Turkey Day everyone!!

I like that turkey stand, Dan...sounds like an interesting way to cook a turkey.


----------



## Deezil (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy Gobble Gobble Day!

If you're deep-frying a turkey this year, please be careful


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving !!
We just finished dinner - it was great !! Looking foward to opening a bottle of pumpkin wine - now


----------



## Duster (Nov 22, 2012)

omg i'm stuffed. maybe too full to drink, bummer.
time for a nap
happy turkey day to all


----------



## nursejohn (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving to all. We have so much to give thanks for, John.


----------



## Julie (Nov 22, 2012)

This year I decided to add some wine to my turkey, so instead of water in the roaster I added Pinot Grigio. Wow, I can not .believe how good the turkey was. I make my gravy from the giblets and neck and will add what I need from the broth, I added about a cup of the wine broth, the gravy was the best ever, actually I didn't have any left, first time ever.


----------



## tonyt (Nov 22, 2012)

Gobble Gobble y'all.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Nov 23, 2012)

Belated Thanksgiving wishes to everyone. Busy day yesterday with 20 at our house, but the weather was beautiful, and a everyone had a great time. The orange chocolate port was a hit at dessert time, and a couple bottles ended up leaving with guests. 

Julie: wine in the gravy is great. I've been using the recipe in the link below for a few years now and it is a huge hit. And the stock simmering all day makes the house smell amazing. 

http://www.nakedwhiz.com/madmaxturkey.htm


----------

